# UMTS BB / HSDPA Probleme



## strikeout2k (20. April 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde

Ich habe nun seit schätzungsweise 3 Monaten einen UMTS/HSDPA Stick von Vodafone. Bis vorgestern war auch alles in bester Ordnung, doch seit gestern steht bei mir in der Azeige UMTS BB und es ist zwar möglich Games, wie z. B. WoW, zu spielen, jedoch stellt es sich als äußerst schwierig heraus normal zu Surfen geschweige denn nen Film anzuschauen.
Ich habe eine absolute Flatrate gekauft, also ohne Volumenbegrenzung.

Weiß jmd. von euch weshalb das so ist? Und wenn ja, wie kann ich das ganze wieder völlig normal machen?

In der Suche über Google habe ich gesehen, dass so etwas öfters vorkommt. An meiner Verbindungsstärke kann es jedoch auch nicht liegen (stark).

Bitte helft mir, da ich nicht zum WoW - Junkie werden möchte. 

Danke schonmal.

MfG Tobi


----------



## rebel4life (21. April 2009)

Sicher dass es keine Fair Flatrate ist? So gut wie jeder Anbieter behält sich vor, aber spätestens 10GB zu drosseln, einzigst E-Plus macht sowas nicht, aber bei deren Netz kommt man nie über Edge hinaus, also ist das ein Witz...

 Sowas war bei mir auch manchmal, am nächsten Tag war dann wieder alles in Ordung, aber damals hab ich halt extrem viel runtergeladen - Sitzungsdauer von über 10 Stunden, Traffic: >18GB.


----------



## amdintel (22. April 2009)

Mobil surfen mit Notebook und UMTS Flatrate von Vodafone



> Datenvolumen von 5 GB pro Monat drosselt Vodafone,
> wenn ich mich nicht irre, auch wenn das auf der Web.
> Seite nicht steht .



geht mal NAchts gegen 23.50 ins Web. und mach mal einen Test 
mit http://www.speed.io/index_de.html

5 GB sind schnell weg. wenn man ein paar Treiber und 
MS Updates macht, das ein oder andere SP ,
sich lädt  das ein oder andere Free oder Demo Game usw... 
sich runter .


----------



## amdintel (22. April 2009)

strikeout2k schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde
> 
> Ich habe nun seit schätzungsweise 3 Monaten einen UMTS/HSDPA Stick von Vodafone. Bis vorgestern war auch alles in bester Ordnung, doch seit gestern steht bei mir in der Azeige UMTS BB und es ist zwar möglich Games, wie z. B. WoW, zu spielen, jedoch stellt es sich als äußerst schwierig heraus normal zu Surfen geschweige denn nen Film anzuschauen.
> Ich habe eine absolute Flatrate gekauft, also ohne Volumenbegrenzung.
> ...



Dich haben sie übern Tisch gezogen, 
ich habe mich eben bei D2 Vodofone erkundigt .

*für Vertrags Kunden 

Telefon: 0800/1721212 oder 1212 (aus dem deutschen Vodafone-Netz)

die Laufzeit der Verträge beträgt 24 Moante, 
ab einem Datenvolumen von 5 GB, wird 
 monatlich auf GPRS Geschw. gedrosselt,
die GPRS Geschw, entspricht etwa einer 
Geschw. eines 56K/ISDN Modems .
eine Flat ohne Limit gibt es nicht !*

PS: wer sich vertraglich lange bindet, soll vorher prüfen, ob
sich nicht noch wer besseres findet .


----------



## 0815klimshuck (11. Juni 2009)

...tach leute ...

ich nutze die MobilFlat von 1&1 ohne zeit oder volumen beschränkung 29,95€/Monat... (alter Vertrag, nicht mehr erhältlich)

...war auch meine einzigste befürchtung, da es über das D2 Vodafone Netz läuft, das man mich dann auch nach 5GB runter setzt auf gprs, doch dem ist NICHT so!!!!!!!!!!!

ich nutze es seid ca. 7Monaten...
noch nie einen Monat unter 15GB verbraucht... (extrem Gamer = min. 2st CSS täglich)

Fazit: einfach mal richtig Schei... für EUCH das sie diesen Vertrag nicht mehr so anbieten...


----------

